# Why am I mixing kibbles with wet food?



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Verdana">OK, Here is my first attempt to do polls. 

I am wondering why in the world am I mixing canned food with his dry food. He loves the Natural Balance dry and always eat it with no problem. is it necessary to add the wet stuff to it? is there something in there that the dry doesn't have? 

I need to become very consistent since Sparkey is very sensitive and pukes a lot. I want to only give him dry. breakfast 2 table spoon and dinner 1/3 cup dry. and a baby carrot once a while not more than 1 a day. and some Natural balance treats during the day. is that a good idea? I want to know if any of you are in this kind of a diet. just dry food. </span>*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I just feed the dry food. I tried the Natural Balance because I KNOW it is good food but Zoe and Bella just couldn't tolerate it so they are back on Nutro Ultra. I think it is a personal thing whether you want to add wet food to the dry or just feed them dry - have fun with your poll! 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack just eats dry food. I believe that dry kibbles are better for their teeth than wet food. Certainly proves true for some dogs I know... so I just got Jack used to dry food only. Sometimes he gets a tiny wet food treat as an extra thing (or for angel's glow, or something) but never as his main meal.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce gets a variety of dry, canned, and human food. I just want to cover my bases, since I've heard so many conflicting things about what to feed. Her dry food is Solid Gold Just a Little Bit. For canned, I alternate between Innova, Wellness, and Solid Gold. I also give her "human" chicken, turkey, and veggies.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky gets Pro Plan for breakfast and lunch and at dinner he gets a mixture I cook from oatmeal, rice, peas, carrots, green beans, boiled eggs and chicken. He also gets a baby carrot and several treats throughout the day. One of his favorite treats is Pup Corn which I get at Walmart.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball gets just dry kibble. I have him on the Natural Choice Rice and Lamb? (I can't remember) I will be switching him to the Natural Balance that doesn't have as many additives in it. He will also sit under my youngest daughter's chair and eat what ever falls on the floor!







He was a rescue and I truly believe he was given alot of table food. He will eat anything!









Bev & Snowball


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson gets only Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish dry kibble. 

I used to give him 1 tbl of wet food mixed in but I quit for 2 reasons; 1. They don't carry the sweet potato and fish wet food up here yet so I had to buy the potato and duck and the duck was way too rich for him and he started throwing up, and 2. I noticed when I mixed in the wet food he would not chew- he sort of gulped it all down and there was no chewing noises or motions, and it's better for their teeth if they actually chew. 

He made the transition just fine, and didn't seem to mind. I keep wet food on hand and give him a tiny ball of it with Angel Eyes, or as a treat. But it's only about 1 tsp and not every day. He hasn't thrown up since I stoped giving him wet food mixed in with his kibble.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> He hasn't thrown up since I stoped giving him wet food mixed in with his kibble.[/B]










That's good to hear. maybe Sparkey has the same problem. I love these polls. I had no idea that anyone would just give dry food. I think That's what I'm going to do too. you are right about not chewing at all when mixed with wet. I tried the dry by itself and it was so cute the noise of crunchy when he chewed everything. He liked the noise too









I'm excited








I hope he doesn't stop eating
















I tried to add more options to the poll but I couldn't. I wanted to add raw food and everything mixed all together


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My dogs eat only dry kibble. I have them on Natural Balance Venison. Even my little old rescue yorkie with only a few teeth left eats it.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee & Jett eat Innova dry kibble mixed with Verus canned food in the morning and then just the dry kibble at night.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Only dry food here. We are currently on a mix of Royal Canin Shih-tzu, Royal Canin puppy, and Iams.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I feed Naddie the mix of dry canned because she will only eat it that way .I feed Merrick "wing-alings, smothered comfort, venisen stew and the mediterranian as these are her favorite in the canned . The dry is the cowboy cook-out.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi gets a mixture of Merrick dry food mixed with boiled chicken, rice and baby food rice... for two reasons 
1. Had the hardest time trying to get him to get just dry food
2. Has had to take medications and this is the easiest way to mix it in and have him take it

I think the dry food is better for their teeth, as long as they will eat it, unlike Mr. Picky over here lol


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I only feed dry.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I know I've posted this before, but: ours get Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul kibble, mixed with fresh chicken, chicken livers, or other meats.

Why? Sylphide was started on boiled chicken as a pup and wouldn't eat that, never mind anything else. She was a very, very picky eater. It took us ages and lots of trial and error (and opened, unused bags of every high end dry dog food you can think of) to get her to eat dry food - and the only one she likes is the CSFTDLS. We had to keep adding the chicken to get her to eat, and it just became our routine. When we got Shrek, he was all too happy to move from his boring dry food to the Chicken Soup, and couldn't believe his luck when he got his first taste of fresh chicken.

Managing dinner time has gotten a whole lot tougher for us since Ozzy has been diagnosed with diabetes and is on a special diet. He keeps wanting their food, and they want his. *Sigh*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango eats Royal Canin Mini Puppy and Pro Plan Puppy food in a can. That is what the breeder had him on and I haven't changed yet. I also give him Authority Puppy Biscuits.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has always only eaten dry food. He has never had wet food (he really doesn't like it







). He is currently on Natural Balance potato & duck







!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Miko has always only eaten dry food. He has never had wet food (he really doesn't like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miko is so cute. We have a lot in common. Sparkey also eat Natural Balance duck and potato, and since I started this topic I haven't given him any canned food and he really likes it better this way. He loves the crunchy sound too.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179540
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkey is absolutely adorable!! And we both live in California







!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted that I mix wet and dry but actually not all the time. We only mix wet food with her dry food if she isn't interested in eating. Some days she just pigs out on her puppy food and other days she wants nothing to do with it. We are hoping to one day get her to eat only dry puppy food but who knows with this Sassy Princess LOL!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I'm the only one that feeds just canned dog food







, but for a very good reason. Shotzi only has 2 teeth on her lower jaw. Many of you know that she had 4 teeth (2 had to be pulled right away) when we adopted her last year. However I did feed all my previous pets only dry food.

Fay, has Sparkey stopped throwing up so much since he's been on dry food only?

Carla& Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay, has Sparkey stopped throwing up so much since he's been on dry food only?
> 
> Carla& Shotzi[/B]


Yes, he is much better. We stopped giving him any type of people food as well so maybe that is part of it too. Last time he was feeling bad again was when we gave him one little piece of cooked cauliflower and we all suffered the next day. so no more. My parents are coming to stay for a few months and this is not good as far as Sparkey's diet. they will give him anything they eat. my dad can not stand to look at his begging. but my mom is thinking to take him to a training school so he doesn't beg. I wish them luck


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Yes, he is much better. We stopped giving him any type of people food as well so maybe that is part of it too. Last time he was feeling bad again was when we gave him one little piece of cooked cauliflower and we all suffered the next day. so no more. My parents are coming to stay for a few months and this is not good as far as Sparkey's diet. they will give him anything they eat. my dad can not stand to look at his begging. but my mom is thinking to take him to a training school so he doesn't beg. I wish them luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe your dad could go with Sparkey to training school. You could get two for the price of one!
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway gets dry all day and wet in the am and pm. Innova puppy dry and Innova adult wet. I don't mix them together though I just give the wet to him in another dish and if he doesn't eat it then I put it back in the fridge. He eats fine, but somedays he eats more then others. I did try to give him Merrick wet puppy casue I thought that he needed all puppy food but he didn't like it at all. So back the Innova.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179716
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fay, I am glad to hear that Sparkey isn't throwing up anymore! 

We struggle with people feeding Wilson too. My husband's grandma was up for a weekend, and she is the WORST. I told her over and over that he has allergies and we don't give him any people food, ever. (We do give him veggies, but I am not telling her that). One evening I put out some cut up fruit, and said very sternly "Under no circumstances can you give him GRAPES. THey are toxic and one small one could KILL him" (I know only one can't kill him, but I thought it might get her attention), as I left the room she was mumbling under her breath "she doesn't feed you enough does she" and then she gave him a bit of apple! UGG it's so frustrating! 

I guess I shouldn't feel to mad, she does the same thing with our 12 month old niece. Over Christmas- our niece was 8 months old, and grandma kept trying to give her cabbage rolls, and anything else the adults were eating. My BIL and SIL aren't giving her any dairy, as my BIL's family has severe allergies to dairy and the doctor recomended that if they wait until my niece is 2.5 yrs old to give her any dairy she most likely won't develop and allergy to it. So they have told everyone- NO DAIRY at all, nothing. Well grandma thinks doctors don't know anything b/c way back when they gave kids cows milk at 4 months old, so she kept slipping my niece milk and cheese, etc. Well, wouldn't you know it- my niece had a horrible reaction to it. 

She doesn't realize, or won't aknowledge, that in the 50+ yrs since her children were babies, that some medical advances have been made and opinions have changed. Or that what they fed their german shepard farm dog 40 yrs ago, isn't ok for my 7lb city dog! 








I'll just get off my soap box now....


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Nutro Ultra + Max canned veggie mix

Why I do this...because after reading a ton of stuff on the net...I want to make sure if they arent getting enough of something in one food maybe the other will have it. Moist, because somehow in my head (haven't read anything about it) I feel like it's good for their digestive system.

For the teeth, I deffinitely think dry is better...I had lhasas and they were only allowed to eat iams...they never developed bad breath...always kissable fresh.

My girlfriends malti only ate kibble and bits and no biscuits, he lost his teeth pretty early...although he is still around and he is almost 20 years old. Found him upstate NY and just assumed my friend would want him, and she did. My first experience with this breed.

Now, I am less rigid about food...but, constantly reading...there is always something new...and info is so accessable now.

I just try to balance it out, just in case.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i only feed dry too, but for a while i had to mix in wet food. she started rebelling. she would just put dry food in her mouth and carry it all over the house without eating it. dropping the little pebbles everywhere. when i mixed in wet food she would not even take her food out of the bowl.. when i gave her dry food again, she started doing the same thing so i just tried a different method. instead of mixing wetfood in, i just let her do whatever she wanted. after a while she gave up


----------

